# Harlow Jap Autos



## Blaze1235 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Was a newbie last year unfortunately due to circumstances i never bought a skyline.

Now things are changing and i am looking at importing Have been Speaking to Ozz at Harlow and he seems like a really genuine chap and a quality website.

was just wondering if anyone had imported through them and what experience they had.

as parting with 10K without receiving something tangible feels alien. i know it has to be done. But like to check these things out.

thats assuming sale fo my car goes through. 

:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Are they the company on PH who advertise cars they dont have? Im not sure if it is or not, just wondering.

Which 'liner you after mate?


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Seen a couple of cars that they've sold and both seemed to be good quality. 

Chris


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

A mate of mine has bought a pfc hand commander from them and actualy went to collect it so they must at least be real people if you get my meaning.


----------



## huskyracer (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought the matching pfc pro ecu off him, arrived in two days, exactly as described, not quite the same thing thou:chuckle:


----------



## Blaze1235 (Mar 5, 2006)

the website seems spot on and they use Perfect Touch to prepare the cars but you can't beat word of mouth


Osman gave me Perfect Touch's number and said to phone them to check him out which i will do when i have money.

hoping this year it will work.

Harlow Jap Autos Ltd

this is them mods really sorry if this breaks any rules and please edit if does. :bowdown1:


----------



## Perfect-Touch (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi,

Ive just seen this post, Like Osman said give us a shout with any questions you have about Harlow jap imports.
If we can help at all we will.
Ozz and his brother are probably one of the most honest traders we have dealt with, they have never questioned any work that has needed to be done to make sure the cars are right. 

We were approached by another japanese car supplier who were not willing to have certain jobs done if it hurt their profit margins, we did not do any work for them 

CDM


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

:smokin: Thats alright


----------



## Blaze1235 (Mar 5, 2006)

Perfect-Touch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive just seen this post, Like Osman said give us a shout with any questions you have about Harlow jap imports.
> If we can help at all we will.
> ...



thanks guys looks like oz gets the thumbs up just need to out my car before they sell the one i want  come on come on buy my car someone lol:squintdan


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I recently collected my network tuned r33 gtr from harlow jap autos !! They run a first class outfit ! Very easy to deal with and very helpful. The service i recieved from harlow was perfect.Ill definately be dealing with oz and his bro again in the near future. I couldnt recommend them highly enough !!!! They only deal with top quality cars and there service couldnt be faulted.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been offered the same Garage Yawata tuned R33 GTR for £2k cheaper than Harlow Jap Autos are advertising it for - and that was with another importer!
They do not have exclusive rights to cars in Japan, and their prices suck!!!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

GTR_Cymru said:


> I've been offered the same Garage Yawata tuned R33 GTR for £2k cheaper than Harlow Jap Autos are advertising it for - and that was with another importer!
> They do not have exclusive rights to cars in Japan, and their prices suck!!!


Did you try to haggle


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Im not going to start a debate here mate.But ive seen a few of the prices of some of the gtrs that harlow are selling in japan and believe me by the time the import tax etc is paid !! And the full inspections done at perfect touch !! They def aint working with massive profit margins. I know some importers go for the big kill 4-5 k !! harlow jap autos aint one of them .


----------



## steve99 (Aug 3, 2007)

*harlow jap imports*

i bought a r32gtr from oz. it was a good experience. the car was exactly as described and they are not bullshitters. couldnt meet a nicer bloke. top man.


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

*R32 GTR from Harlow Jap Auto*

I also bought a R32 GTR from HJA. 

My biggest problem was to get in contact with some guys from UK. 
Ozz was the only one who is still instantly replying on my emails.

Before I got the skyline, we had pretty nice contact over 4 month and more. He was very honest and allways willing to help get answers to my questions.

Sure you can get some cheaper Skylines, but I think it is more worth to have a serious contact and therefor I always would pay more.

At least I have to do some little work here at the skyline right after I got it, nothing special just some gaskets and some technical questions, but I need some parts and can't get them here in Germany. 

The contact is still OK, even as I told him there are some little probs I have to fix. And I guess Ozz will send me everything I need. If this happens and the sky doesn`t show any further probs, than I can tell you it is absolutely worth to get a Car from harlow jap autos, even if it`s not the cheapest one. 

Thanks in advance ozz *g*.

Dave


----------



## gtr.craig (Aug 7, 2008)

A good freind of mine bought a 32gtr from HJA the car is still on the site under sold stock.its blue,drag spec 550bhp.
advertised with a full fresh 2.7 HKS build pistons,rods etc etc.
Around a month after driving it in fun it went pop!DOH!!!!!
A full strip down by John Gorman a local tuner here at Milburn Garage reveiled a full standard top and bottom end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I suppose thats a risk with all imports but they should,nt be advertised with parts they cant confirm!!!!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

ouch!!!! that sounds expensive


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah he is right, thats bad, but the question is, does HJA knows that there are some other parts inside. Did he asked them and how was the reaction?


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

I will back up HJP all the way, I bought an Endless-R inlet plenum from Ozz not so long back, he's a top bloke & couldnt have helped me out better...

I no Banzai-G & Steveturbo (who im sure will be along later with his views) i have seen there GTR's & trust me there everything they should be, & more...!!

Top level GTR's...:thumbsup:


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

davedizzl, hi judging by your pic you look like you bought my old gtr , the Rod Bell tweaked black 32gtr? I bought another 32 gtr off Ozz at begining of year the Bee-r 32 gtr, and happy to report that I have had no major issues apart from one bad wheel bearing. Ozz was great to deal with, little slow getting back to you on the old emails nudge nudge , but am not online that often tbh .

You buy any car in my opinion and you take a chance.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Couldnt say a bad word about Ozz and his bro @ HJA !!!!!
I purchased my gtr of him 2 years ago , With a massive spec list ,
Which at the start i was dubious if it was all going be right !!!!
But believe me EVERYTHING that was on the spec list was on the car !!!!!!
Im 100% sure he didnt sell a car knowingly that the spec wasnt what he thought it was.
Im still in contact with Ozz on a regular basis ,Top bloke !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi guys

Just wanted to come on and clear up a few things :thumbsup:

The car GTR.craig has mentioned is one we sold a few years ago when our company was fairly new and we were buying cars from power vehicles who purchased a lot of their stock through Japanese auctions.

Unfortunately at Japanese auctions the specs are often mis described but at that time we just used to advertise as it was written in the auction report. But I’m pretty sure it didn’t mention a full fresh HKS build anywhere for that car 

Tbh this is the first time I heard he had problems with the car, I had no contact from the buyer apart from his text message telling me he has already managed to clock 175mph the night he got it 

Our company has moved on a bit since then and we now only import cars from Tsukasa Matsumoto (global auto) or at the moment cars top tuners in this country recommend or can vouch for.

We get allot of emails from customers telling us we are the best modified skyline GTR dealers they have come across in U.K and Europe so am really happy how things are going at the moment especially being proper skyline GTR enthusiast. 

We will be traders on here soon with TR racing as we work out of the same unit so you will see a lot more us in the near future :thumbsup:

Ozz 
HJA


----------



## sake-bito (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, i would like to buy the grey R33 GTR you have in your UK stock. I will send you a PM

STOO


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

@dangerousdave Hey that's possible, it is made by RB Motorsport and it is black, had originaly other rims, where looking like BBS. . Good to reading that you are also got an other car from Ozz. And if that would be really your old car, how funny is it that your name is also Dave?
Now I became even more dangerous in my area, with that GTR and guess I have to rename from davedizzl to dangerousdavedizzl. pfffff tooo long 

@Ozz nice to reading from you here.  Keep your customer contact and high quality. Its the very important part for a successful business. customersatisfaction and customercontact!!!

By the way I will drive the gtr this sunday on a autocross ))) 

Dave


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

davedizzl said:


> @dangerousdave Hey that's possible, it is made by RB Motorsport and it is black, had originaly other rims, where looking like BBS. . Good to reading that you are also got an other car from Ozz. And if that would be really your old car, how funny is it that your name is also Dave?
> Now I became even more dangerous in my area, with that GTR and guess I have to rename from davedizzl to dangerousdavedizzl. pfffff tooo long
> 
> @Ozz nice to reading from you here.  Keep your customer contact and high quality. Its the very important part for a successful business. customersatisfaction and customercontact!!!
> ...


Hey Dave, make some videos for us when you go racing :thumbsup:

p.s I loved your reaction when we went for the test drive in the GTR


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

bought my r32 gtr from Ozz last year ,
serious guy , had big trouble with the engine causing by a bad rebuilt, not so easy for me because i live in spain but Ozz can't be responsable of that, also he was very helpfull and give me a very good deal on another engine and helping me to deal with RK tuning to forged this engine.

my next car will be bought from is company again.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

For a guide Japanese GTR auction cars = Japanese Junk, the nice ones are sold by specalist dealers in Japan. 
No importers have Xray eyes so they can only guess on the engines internal spec and wear. Even if they have people in Japan.


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

@Ozz  You are very welcome, and I mean it. I will upload some pictures to Thatgarage.de and hope I can make a clip today too. 
I have to send you an Email...

Dave


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Ozz is a top bloke, and from what i see the HJA brand is getting bigger and better and from my own experience a great service and a excellent car....:thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Have seen alot of the cars down at HJA and all i can say they are very nice examples, and as for the guys they are top and great to deal with.

Tony


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I can confirm that. But the best was to see them working at the cars, at the engines, that was very nice, not just like in a noble shop, where everyone like to be something but never had a screwdriver in his hand. *g*


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Here we go, 

Nissanarmada owned Autocross in Landau: 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

and some pics 
05.04.2009 - Motorclub Landau - Slalom - Landau - Germany on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

SKYLINES ARE ROCKING!!!!


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

When I was in need of turbos and an alternator, I got more help than I could have asked for from Ozz and HJA. Really helped get my car back on the road in a shorter time.


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

*GTR Sorry reply*

Just a short reply to complete my GTR storry.opcorn:

I was wondering, right after I arrived back home, about a couple of thinks around the engine and also asked Ozz about these issues like brown coller liquid and some questions around the boost. He confirmed me that everything is OK, I made it back home 800km, so why should the engine has some problems. At this point my sky was running well, so why worrie about brown water or anything else ;-). 

After driving the car 14 days, the engine wrecked with 120km/h on the autobahn. A huge amount of oil came out of the cooler - We took everything apart (thought it was only the headgasket) but we recognized pretty fast that the engine was burned and obviously not fully build 8000 miles ago, or someone ignored a lot of problems around the engine, like cracks in the block, burned sparkplug marks unseal valves etc...

I talked to Ozz showed him everything and asked him how he could help me to find out what the problem is, how that could happen and how I can calculate with his support. We mailed a lot and of course there is no guarantee with this car. But I bought the car because of the article description of a fully build engine made by RB Motorsports 8k miles ago that should be 100% OK like Ozz where telling me, but I received a fully wrecked engine. In this case that has nothing to do with guarantee but with a fraud in point of a wrong article description or holding important information about the car back.

Ozz wanted to help me getting parts and wanted to cover some thinks. The end was that I ran after him to get information, parts, replies etc. I offered him to pay me some money that is worth for him, to end this and to get a little support, I guess he earned a lot of money with that car ;-) but he payed me a little, not enough to get the headgasket and some headstuts. 

Thanks so far Ozz, for that good will but it was a drop on a hot stone and I have to pay the money... The truth would be more worth for me.

At least Ozz told me it was a customer car he resoled 1:1 without checking the engine and without doing anything beside oil change…

So let me tell you sth. guys!!! Always take a compression tester with you and, never trust any trader or seller!!! They all want your money and we have to pay ! ;-( 

Login | Facebook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had dealings with Ozz/HJA both in selling my R32 and buying my R33...No complaints from me.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I have seen alot of the cars which HJA/Ozz deals with and have seen how fussy he is with the smallest details, ie compression tests, any issues sorted before cars go out and is as picky with the cars he sells as i am with my R34.

Alot better than most other car traders i have known.


Tony


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey you guys, 

I bought the car from HJA because of your positive comments and what I read about Ozz, and as I where telling you, he was always hard on work to keep in touch with me and make me happy around the deal, before I seen the car and bought ;-). 

At least I have no idea if it was a fortuity, or he knew what was wrong about this car and wanted to make an easy business. 

I think a forum like this should show people that it is possible to make a bad deal even with a normally good trader. That may sensitize the people even from another country. You are depend on honesty, because there are many more issues around a deal if you are not so confirm with the language and the cars.

The part where I am sad about, that I never got any answers around some dedicated and important questions while I bought the car and right after the engine wrecked. 

I asked for, 
- a confirmation that the engine is made by RBM 8000 miles ago. – no answer
- what happened to the engine before I got the car. – no answer
- why he did not checked the engine, but telling me everything is OK – very bad

As a honest dealer you also have to handle with all kind of cars, why making a big deal with a wrecked car and holding informations back? I am very open, why not playing also with open cards, he has nothing to loose… why making money with bad eggs?

Never mind, but this is a question everyone can ask himself, especially future customers from HJA.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

- Did you speak to RB about the car before/after buying it ?
- Do you have any paperwork/history about the engine build ?
- Did you inspect/check the car before you bought it ?

Personally I would have wanted to see the above paperwork before I purchased the car and I would definatly of spoken to RB to try and make sure of what was done and see if any paperwork tied up, otherwise I would have walked away or accepted that I might be taking a gamble.

I think it's safe to assume that Ozz would have bought the car in good faith from it's original owner (who would be the person who tuned it) and then simply sold it on to make a small profit...that's why he is in business after all. 

Can we really expect car dealers to strip cars/engines to pieces to make sure it's got this crank or these pistons for example ? At the end of the day that's the only way you can tell for internal engine stuff...surely they wouldn't make any money if they did that though would they.

I don't believe Ozz would sell you a car knowing there was a problem with it or hold back any important information. That sort of thing can be very damaging to a companies reputation if true and you wouldn't expect a company doing that to last very long before word got around.

Say for example the person that bought my old R32 from Ozz takes it to a trackday and soon after the engine fails....is that Ozz fault ? Is that my fault ? Is it the tuner who did the works fault ? Or do you have to accept that sometimes things break on a highly modified car...especially when it's used hard on track/drag/road ? I know for a fact that my old car was looked after with a money no object view during my ownership...it was serviced and spanner checked 3 times a year, full fluid change after every trackday, the best components I could source/afford fitted etc...I even had it serviced, bought new alloy rad and coilovers for the sale it as I wanted it spot on for a new owner. I don't see what else I could have done to look after it better but that can't stop the possibility of something breaking later on along the line.

Also what about my new car ? It was built in Japan so hasn't been touched by Ozz or HJA...I bought it based on the spec and knowledge of the car and accepted any responsibility on my own shoulders. As it happens I had an issue with the fuel tank a few weeks back (which appears to have been botched sometime in the past) and HJA & TR sorted that out for me...they didn't even ask for any money.

Regardless of what happens, I hope you get your car sorted out soon and start enjoying it again mate


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

In reply to your thread Dave...

The car was built originally by RB motorsports (one of the previous owners is on this forum), the seller had a spec sheet which had built 8,000miles ago so that’s why it was advertised as such, I can only advertise what I am told.

*Quick list of events*

1)	There was nothing wrong with the car when we purchased it from the seller.
2)	You came over and checked the car out, I even let you use the ramp to check the car underneath no problems noted 
3)	I test drove the car hard to show you how well the car performed (would any trader drive a car like that if it had problems???), you were extremely happy with how it performed (I remember you going crazy when I got onto boost).
4)	After I drove the car you tested it yourself and were very happy with how it performed.
5)	You drove the car back to Germany (800km plus) still no problems apart from minor downpipe gasket . All ok and you were very happy with the car and how it performed.
6)	You ran at Autocross without fixing the gaskets or Oil cooler as I recommended but still no problems 
7)	You were driving slowly on the Autobahn 120km/h (unfortunately hard to believe)
8)	Engine problems occurred after running the car too hot

Now I have countless emails from you saying how you took your friends out in the car and they were blown away with the performance...etc and how you so impressed with the car. 

So the car was obviously ok when you got to Germany.

If their were major problems when the car was with us it wouldn’t have even made it out of England. 

*I don’t sell cars with known problems and I certainly don’t appreciate you accusing me of doing so*, I bought this direct from the seller cleaned it and then you came to collect, we didn’t do any work to it as it needed nothing doing.

Like I said before it has been modified for street use not any type of race use or continuous hard use on road, it’s a heavily modified engine running 650bhp and sometimes only takes a split second to ruin the engine if mis used...and in your case letting the oil temps get too hot!

Even after I knew you cooked the engine on the Autobahn still sent you money as a good will gesture.

How convenient I also found some pictures and videos of you driving the car in Germany isn’t it a bit weird how you didn’t notice any problems when racing??, would you like to also tell us how you were driving the car off camera...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

You cant call that hard driving Ozz, thats like my sunday drive down to Tesco's.
Also you should know cars should never blow up if they have been rebuilt with uprated parts...lol.

Slow drive down the Autobahn, if you had said any other road we may have belived you but the Autobahn! I was on the Autobahn in February doing 130MPH and i was being flashed to move by Mercedes A-Classes and VW Beetle's...lol.

I would love to have someone else pay for my engine build, but cant exactly look to anyone else to pay for it, regardless from who i bought it.


Tony


Tony


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, those videos are like them ones catching a DSS cheat.

lol

mook


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Cold hard facts!! Love it!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Scooped...lol


----------



## Ironman (Oct 3, 2007)

Please don´t forget: driving on German Autobahn is really very hard for every car, in my opinion even more than on most race tracks (except for the 24h race Nürburgring Nordschleife !). Going with 170-200mph for 30-180 minutes will raise the oil temperature quickly over 110°C (that´s the critical temp for the Nismo bearings, the stock ones will break earlier), even with big oil cooler. And very often I have to break strong from 170 to 50mph, because there is a slow truck on my side, only to accelerate again with full throttle !
I think there are 3 most important gauges for GT-R drivers:
1) oil temp (run full throttle only over 70°C and under 110°C !)
2) oil pressure (it should have at least 2,0bar and if the pressure gets lower if you accelerate, then the engine has probably low oil level !)
3) knock sensor (if you see under 60, everything´s alright !)
But davedizz is right, when he says: don´t buy a car without a compression meter with you !


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi there, 

just some words to the nice report from Ozz an dcomments from you guys ;-).

Of course I checked the car and talked to Ozz a lot before I bought it. I told him exactly what my needs are and that I like to continuing with the GTR driving autocross like I do since 2004. So he decided that this car would be the good for me, I fully trusted him in point of consulting and finding the best car, I had no idea of the car's background, we where not talking about the things Ozz is writing here before ;-) I think that is the most important part to know for you guys. 

Of course I also checked the car and the paperwork, it was not much, but I was not able to see inside the engine and I trusted Ozz that RB rebuild the engine 8k Miles ago. But thats simply not true. The rest of the car, and what I have seen was OK until today. And... Ozz told me in UK, right before I left the place, that they did not placed an oilcooler in it and I have to watch the oil temperature on my way back home. LOL, how funny is that, guess what I did as a motorsport guy. I kept the whole time an eye on it. I never passed 130 degree and was so afraid to kill something and the first thing I ordered was an oilcooler and new brakes. 

And I told him right after I arrived home, that there is something wrong with the water... the boost, the downpipe. I think the car was done and they tried to sell it fast and quick like snowman wrote.

Ozz promised to help his customers, and after a couple discussions he payed I think it was 280 Pounds *g*. But better than nothing. 

At least it was my fault that I got overwelmed by the car, and of course by Ozz and Tweenyrob who told me the car was very good and would fit my needs. And now I know that a Seller is a Seller and you will always loose if you trust someone without beeing sure what is really going on. 

As snowman is writing... I have to continue and I am seeing what I did wrong and that I am responsible for my own issues. 

My sky will come back soon.

@ironman: most important think is, drive clever, you can protect your car mostly.... and always keep an eye on the gauges.

@Ozz the contact we had was awesome. As I where telling you, but sometimes an easy deal means more work, if you are not telling everything and depending on the customer. 
As soon as my sky is back to the road I let you know, and kick your ass on the track *g*.

@all : the poor engine really wrecked at 120km, believe me, and that on a german autobahn, without any speedlimit, I know that is hard to believe for you guys, but we are not always driving full throttle, there is still some traffic *g*


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

> As soon as my sky is back to the road I let you know, and kick your ass on the track *g*.


hey Dave hope you are well, did I tell you about the 800ps full track spec 33GTR I am planning on building  :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

If you pay for a 'banner ad' you'll be able to do a project thread and tell us all about it. :chuckle:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

He is not advertising his business on here plus the car he is building is not a company car which is built by them, it is a personal car so should be allowed to start a project thread.


Tony


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've dealt with Ozz in the past too and I was very very happy with his customerservice even though i'm many miles away. He even answered all my silly questions :thumbsup:

As far as I'm concerned keep up the good work Ozz! 

And yes it can always happen that a car breaks down in a periode off time after you bought it but did you give it a decent oil change etc before driving more then needed to get it home? And an oiltemp off 130°C isn't what I call healthy either. 

The first thing I did when I got my GTR home safe back in the day was chaneg every fluid and give her a decent maintenance before doing anything else. Just to make sure and get to know my car better.
So take better care for your car and she won't break down again


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I've had lots of dealing with OZZ and HJA. I purchased my Drag R32GTR off him. 
Absolute diamond to do business with, very professional, friendly. If i were to buy another imported car i'd 100% go with HJA agian as i know he and his bro are probably the most honest and decent people in the business as far as i'm concerned. Pleasure to know him.


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Hja-Ozz said:


> hey Dave hope you are well, did I tell you about the 800ps full track spec 33GTR I am planning on building  :thumbsup:


LOL yeah that rocks, hope you can handle the power in the end, I am about to build a responsemachine, less power more feedback, better times on the track.


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a very bad experience buying my gtr from a trader in slough 2 years ago engine went 3 months later then i found out i need welding on the inner seals the brake pads were the wrong compound ect i took them to court and won long winded process i won 6.4 grand they still owe me 3 grand if a person is trading the law states that they are a expert in that field so if they state it has a fully re built engine and turns out it hasnt well its mis represented there problem not yours traders are happy making 3-4 grand per car but when the shit hits the fan they dont want to help as in my case the trader was my best friend as he wanted the deal the consumer laws are very strong also if a car is advitised as 600 bhp and the trader takes your money and the car blows up again his problem it need to last a resonable amount of time but it also depends on price paid, milage,ect selling highly tuned cars is a risky bussiness.


----------



## davedizzl (Mar 30, 2009)

Hahaha yeah, I can feel with you, sounds like my storry. That sucks.


----------



## Sideways Steve (Dec 9, 2009)

Davedizzl- 

id just like to say that i know Dangerous dave from here and your car was indeed his old one. I knew the car fairly well and it DID have a full rebuild by RB motorsports here in the uk. 

I think i even have some pictures of the rebuilt engine somewhere ! 

hope that clears things up, as far as I see it HJA did not lie because unless the engine was switched from the time it left Dangerous to the time it got to you then it should indeed have still been the rebuilt RB motorsports engine.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

matt gtr said:


> Just because a company is no longer limited does not mean they have stoped trading.


As above

We’re not going anywhere, still in business and growing day by day and will be becoming official traders on here very soon :thumbsup:

Not on here trying to sell these but we have some of if not the most iconic GTR’s 

Jun Super Lemon 
Top secret Drag R 
Barry Sheenes R33 GTR 
Works Hara/TweenieRob built 
Nagisa Auto built R34 GTR 

Around 4300BHP in 5 cars...shows you just how serious we are and what kind of beasts we deal with.

We work day and night to source the finest GTR’s for our customers and you get some haters on the forum trying to undermine our work, I’m obsessed with GTR’s I don’t just sell them. 

I have spent countless hours/nights with the TR racing guys helping them prepare their cars for competition not getting anything out of it just for the shear love on working on these beasts.

We are dealing with highly tuned GTR’s and would go so far as to say we deal in the most highly tuned GTR’s in the U.K at the moment, no other company in the U.K/Europe comes close. 

Ozz


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Micky Hanson said:


> sorry to be going off topic here (nothing related to HJA at all)
> so can you still take legal action against a dissolved company?
> is that what you are saying matt gtr?


If i am honest i dont know the trader i brought mine from in slough ran his bussiness as a limited company they changed directors every month or so all brothers and there trading address which i thought seemed dodgey the guy i delt with gave me a invoice with just his name and address saying brought as seen also on the ad on auto trader they did not state they were ltd so i sued him direct he tried to get out of it by saying we are no longer trading ect but the judge said it does not matter i still had a claim i only found out they were ltd when i checked them out one night on companies house i have learned alot it was a steap learning curve but i was also a little lucky as one of my customers is a barrister and i had a judge that seemed to know quite alot about cars if only i had a engineers report done before handing over cash but the trader invited me round his house and i thought he wouldnt sell a bummer car on his door step how wrong could i be still next time i will only buy from a proper dealer such as HJA


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i think this thread has run its course. there are always risks involved when buying and selling modified cars, and there will always be complaints, no matter how good the dealer is.

hope you all understand

mook


----------

